# hypos - help please



## rachelha (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello - I have had LOTS of hypos in the last day or so.  Which insulin should I cut my basal amount or the ratio of humalog to carbs at meal times?  I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday and I dont want to contact them again before then.  I got the feeling earlier this week  they were getting annoyed with me.


----------



## PhilT (Jan 15, 2010)

Rachel, 

Sorry I can't give you any advice as I am only on 1 injection a day but hope you get it sorted soon and feel better as a result.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi PhilT  Thanks for your reply.  I think this is probably one for the medical professionals rather than people on here, I thought that after posting, but could not work out how to delete it.  I am having a bit better day today.  1 hypo overnight and 1 midmorning.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi rachel,
You shouldn't feel that your annoying them, it's their job to look after you even more so whilst your pregnant. Sounds like you need to change both your basal and bolus I had to do this several times in the first couple of months because I just kept having hypo's. I would drop my basal by a couple of units next time you do it and leave your bolus for a while and see if the hypo's continue. On monday they can have a look at what's been happening see if they maybe need to change your ratio's. 

That's what I would do anyway, you must be feeling so exhausted with so many hypo's I really hope you get things back to normal. 

Emma x


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

I completely agree with Emma - I think we all go hypo a lot more in the first 3 months - I know I did and was terrified it would have an effect on bump as I was having so many - but it didn'! I lowered my basal and then messed around with bolus. After first 3 months you more of less go back to normal and in last trimester you can double or triple your initial insulin dosage. I knew none of this when I got pregnant - I hope it helps xx


----------

